# 2wt reel/line thoughts.



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a 2wt w/o reel that I would like to setup for gills. 

I'm not going to run a backer, I just don't see a need and I like lean spools. 

Suggestions for line and reel would be great. I have 3 trips to Mc & gander into this and I really do not want to buy line twice.... or 3 times!

I like to make long casts & roll cast along weed lines. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I built a 2 weight fly rod a year ago and also was looking for a reel and line for it. My thoughts were that I just didn't want to spend a lot of money for a reel and line on a rod that was so specialized and not going to get as much use as my other trout rods. I ended up getting an Okuma SLV 2/3 reel (about $60.00) at Jays in Clare and a 2 weight double taper floating line from Cabela's, their Prestige line I believe. (about $30.00 then) I put some backing on the reel, although not needed. It casts well for me and is a blast to catch bluegills on. Picture below is the rod and reel with a sunfish. Good luck in your search.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

I put a Redington Drift on my 2 wt, and an on sale Orvis Silver Label wff .


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Fishalot said:


> Okuma SLV 2/3 reel (about $60.00)
> [/IMG]



thumbs up on the slv i second that and maybe even a double taper style line rio make good one you could try www.bmfs.net there a good shop out in California unless you close to schultz in Ann arbor then i guess mail order is best idea then. double taper have the belly to roll cast with better i would put the hole line on there it will fit with like ten feet of backing cause it just not needed. that just so you can load the reel. but ya that double taper will be a lot easier to roll cast then a weight forward line. the wf line are just a thin in the belly and tend not to roll very good but it is just a suggestion...

this is the line 

http://www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com/fly-lines/rio/trout/rio-trout-lt-double-taper-fly-lines


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for your input, rollcasability is most important.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I put backing on my 2 wt just to take up space on the reel. I wasnt happy with the first few lines I had for it, I have been happy with an orvis wf line. 

2 wt is a blast

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> I put backing on my 2 wt just to take up space on the reel. I wasnt happy with the first few lines I had for it, I have been happy with an orvis wf line.
> 
> 2 wt is a blast
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm currently using it with my 7/8 wt reel & line (steelhead rig) . I love it but cannot cast well at all! I'll stop after work tonight, I have about 20yds of dracon leftover that I'll put on it just in case a walleye grabs it. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just noticed this cabelas has the wind river reel on sale at cabelas.com it come in a 3/4 weight for 19.99+s&h if you need it i maybe able to find you a line there too if need be. that reel will handle a 2,3,4,5 weight lines just depends on the amount of backing and size of backing you use. any ways best of luck i just noticed it in a cabelas at thought to say some thing.


btw here is a double taper line for 30 at cabelas...it is the prestige plus fly line on sale for $29.99 just encase you want to save a buck...


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a 9' wt Redington with a Scientific Anglers reel. I do use backing as I have had a few good size bass and a northern hit my flies. A good size fish on a 2 or 3 wt is about the most fun a guy can have with his clothes on.


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Able makes a new tiny reel. 2.5 inch made for small stream rods. Lookin at one for the 3wt. Was gonna slap an orvis magnalite multiplier on it but when the reel came in it had new rio 10 wt already spooled lol.. ebay bonus(50 bucks). the search for a spey rod begins. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

flytiedan said:


> Able makes a new tiny reel. 2.5 inch made for small stream rods. Lookin at one for the 3wt. Was gonna slap an orvis magnalite multiplier on it but when the reel came in it had new rio 10 wt already spooled lol.. ebay bonus(50 bucks). the search for a spey rod begins.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



are you talking the able tr1light reel i think it is a click and pawl reel with no adjustments? but un-sure of the adjustment part if your serious about a new reel. the best i have tried is the tibor back country in the light weight reels. very impressive drag system but for sure don't need it on a 2 wt but they do make one for it if you budget fit it. i think they retail for $365 or similar for it. if looking for a good smooth drag for you 3 wight in the similar price range as the able. check out the fxw series of Nautilus reels i think it is $255 for the fxw 1-3 for the price you cant beat it there reels were called old Florida reels at one time. i have a click and pawl reel buy them and a number 5 or 7 or 8 some thing like that standard arbor but any of those reel for the price is worth it... could also try finding a loop reel or even a fly logic reel if you like that kind??? i never went for it it like a copy of a cheap ross i thought. any ways best of luck hope these ideas help you out.... 

http://www.nautilusreels.com/reels/specifications-and-pricing

http://www.tiborreel.com/light_sizes.html


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

swaprat said:


> are you talking the able tr1light reel i think it is a click and pawl reel with no adjustments? but un-sure of the adjustment part if your serious about a new reel. the best i have tried is the tibor back country in the light weight reels. very impressive drag system but for sure don't need it on a 2 wt but they do make one for it if you budget fit it. i think they retail for $365 or similar for it. if looking for a good smooth drag for you 3 wight in the similar price range as the able. check out the fxw series of Nautilus reels i think it is $255 for the fxw 1-3 for the price you cant beat it there reels were called old Florida reels at one time. i have a click and pawl reel buy them and a number 5 or 7 or 8 some thing like that standard arbor but any of those reel for the price is worth it... could also try finding a loop reel or even a fly logic reel if you like that kind??? i never went for it it like a copy of a cheap ross i thought. any ways best of luck hope these ideas help you out....
> 
> http://www.nautilusreels.com/reels/specifications-and-pricing
> 
> http://www.tiborreel.com/light_sizes.html


It will be a clicker reel! I love clickers, I run a clicker on every fly rod I own except the 7/8 at carp/salmon rod.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> It will be a clicker reel! I love clickers, I run a clicker on every fly rod I own except the 7/8 at carp/salmon rod.
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



they are nice cause they do not add a lot of tension to it like drag does. i own this version of the cfo but its is called a cfo 123 and i paid a lot less for it. any ways i would send shoeman the moderator a pm to see if he has a spring pawl model laying around he would be willing to sell? he maybe able to get you one i think i seen him talk about having a few laying around? might be able to get a used one ? i think these were better then ables version. my opinion cause you have to change out springs on the able to adjust tension most of the time and some time those springs rust. were the cfo you just twist a knob to adjust tension. any ways see link of what i am referring too i think shoe got hit at a quite cheaper price but not sure mite be worth a shot??? 

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=6L9G


----------



## tinknocker1 (May 9, 2013)

2/3 Drifts are very nice 
[ame="http://s45.photobucket.com/user/123sknr/media/P8080016.jpg.html"]P8080016.jpg Photo by 123sknr | Photobucket[/ame]

but my little Dennison is my favorite

[ame="http://s45.photobucket.com/user/123sknr/media/P4210226.jpg.html"]P4210226.jpg Photo by 123sknr | Photobucket[/ame]


----------

